# Day 2 ZP



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Transition seems to be going well, they both love it so far,reduced previous wet food to a teaspoon now.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Oooh, your house is so pretty! Glad it's going well. Your other dog is so cute - I'd love to see photos.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You have a cool home! Would love to see more.
Glad the pups like their ZP, they look adorable. 
Would love to see more of them too!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So excited! I hope they continue to do well. Let us know the changed in them you notice that you feel is due to the ZP. I to love your decor and would love to see more. We should start a thread with pics of our homes--say 3 or 4 pics per house of those that want to participate and see each others taste.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> So excited! I hope they continue to do well. Let us know the changed in them you notice that you feel is due to the ZP. I to love your decor and would love to see more. We should start a thread with pics of our homes--say 3 or 4 pics per house of those that want to participate and see each others taste.


Yes! That would be so neat.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh by the way Lisa, I'm glad your dogs are liking the ZP! No issues with the transition at all?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

No problems at the moment so fingers crossed.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I like that idea.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> So excited! I hope they continue to do well. Let us know the changed in them you notice that you feel is due to the ZP. I to love your decor and would love to see more. We should start a thread with pics of our homes--say 3 or 4 pics per house of those that want to participate and see each others taste.


I like that idea.


----------

